# Форум для решивших переступить черту > АНТИсуицид >  Дам работу и жилье в Санкт-Петербурге

## оптимист

Если нужна помощь, я могу дать работу и жилье девушке от 18 лет. Лучше жить а не думать о всякой ерунде. А чтобы в голове не было всяких ненужных мыслей, надо работать и работать и уставать а потом спать и снова работать.

----------


## Мара

интересно а кем будет работать девушка от 18... :Big Grin:

----------


## оптимист

в стриптиз клубе

----------


## оптимист

нет ничего более прекрасного чем женское тело и лучше танцевать и доставлять удовольствие смотрящим на тебя, чем гнить где нибудь в канаве или в гробу!

----------


## оптимист

Мара! А ты что ищешь кров и работу? Извини что на ты!

----------


## dukha

Как минимум - оригинально. Но всё равно бан.

----------


## Kirag

Бан!

----------


## Kent

Да вы и вправду "оптимист"...

----------


## GanibaL

Вот уродец-то. а модераторам по-боку. Бан

----------


## fuсka rolla

Какие причины для банна? Только без феминистических истерик изложите недовольство.

----------


## dukha

> Какие причины для банна? Только без феминистических истерик изложите недовольство.


 Тогда переместите в раздел "Набор в бордель".

----------


## оптимист

тема в рубрике антисуицид. Помочь человеку это разве плохо? Может быть кто то и задумается что лучше жить и приносить радость людям чем умирать? А может у кого то нет жилья и работы а я могу предложить и жилье и работу. Например у девушки нет желания и опыта где то работать а танцевать может. Что в этом плохого?

----------


## оптимист

> Тогда переместите в раздел "Набор в бордель".


 Бордель это уже перебор. А вот танцы топлис это красиво. Я против борделей.

----------


## dukha

> Бордель это уже перебор. А вот танцы топлис это красиво. Я против борделей.


 Аву смени, ценитель женской красоты.

----------


## оптимист

> Аву смени, ценитель женской красоты.


 А это кстати одно из произведений художеств. Это снежный человек. Это не я рисовал а взял из интернета когда читал про снежного человека. Очень понравилось. Я кстати расскажу о своем клубе. Называется пещера снежного человека. Никакого разврата, нет борделя а просто эротическая атмосфера и я подумал что на этом сайте я возможно смогу найти и помочь какой нибудь девушке, которая решила уйти из жизни, а тут вдруг открывается новый шанс. Прыгнуть не с крыши дома а прыгнуть в пещеру снежного человека и жить дальше! В сущности в человеке заложены три неоспоримые и всегда пересекающиеся желания. Еда, сон и секс. Я думаю что мало найдется людей, которые не сидят за компом и не смотрят на красивые тела людей. Заметьте- обнаженных людей. Почему человека тянет к этому? Если есть спрос значит будет и предложение. В 1998 году я работал с одной американской компанией, я не буду говорить как она называется, в целях антирекламы, но скажу что у меня работало много девушек, которые сидели перед компами и общались в видеоконференциях эротических, сейчас этим занимается каждый второй, а раньше ко мне приходили девушки на работу, которым не было куда идти и не было денег купить еду. Я им помогал. И очень обидно, если красивая и молодая девушка собирается покончить жизнь самоубийством, из за какой нибудь ерунды, а тут есть шанс жить и зарабатывать деньги.

----------


## Мара

Марочка уже вышла из того возраста когда можно стриптиз танцевать) стриптизерши в моем возрасте на пенсию выходят :Smile:   я как бы не вижу в этой профессии ничего плохого - каждому свое, сама однако заниматься бы таким не стала...не то что пуританка, просто не интересно, да и напряжно - люди, взгляды, брррр...

----------


## dukha

> Это снежный человек.


 Сне́жный челове́к — легендарное человекообразное существо, якобы встречающееся в различных высокогорных или лесных районах Земли. Его существование утверждается многими энтузиастами, но на текущий момент не подтверждено.
Ты, видимо, не только уверен в его существовании, но и сумел детально его рассмотреть.
На самом деле это Приап:
1) Приап, сын Вакха и Венеры, бог садов, полей, плодородия и деторождения; его статуи, выкрашенные красной охрой, выставлялись в садах для охраны их от воров и птиц
2) перен. мужской член
3) похотливый человек, сладострастник



> Прыгнуть не с крыши дома а прыгнуть в пещеру снежного человека и жить дальше!


 Тот еще выбор.
Кстати, есть ли в интернете хоть какая-то инфа о твоем клубе? Ссылку, пожалуйста.

----------


## оптимист

Я в 1991 году ездил в США и что меня удивило, так это большое количество стриптиз клубов, в одном небольшом городе Портланд было 53 бара с танцовщицами. Я думаю американцы не глупые люди и у них есть психологи, если бы это развлечение наносило вред людям, то было бы незаконно. И естественно, взгляды не напряженные с ненавистью а скорее всего любопытные и веселые. Я думаю что в советское время было такое понятие что в СССР вообще нет секса, не было и стриптиз клубов, как следствие - отсутствие у взрослых людей интерес к эротике и негативное восприятие. А наша молодежь уже живет по другим законам. Я бы сказал что доктор Щеглов очень много работает над тем, чтобы принести в массы другое отношение к эротике. Когда видишь красивые тела то восхищаешься ими.

----------


## оптимист

> Кстати, есть ли в интернете хоть какая-то инфа о твоем клубе? Ссылку, пожалуйста.


 А разве можно на форуме пиарить свои сайты? Я думаю что нельзя...

----------


## dukha

> А разве можно на форуме пиарить свои сайты? Я думаю что нельзя...


 Ну бордель-то ты уже свой распиарил, почему нет?

----------


## оптимист

> Ну бордель-то ты уже свой распиарил, почему нет?


 Ну во первых не бордель. А во вторых я думаю если я буду пиарить свой клуб то меня точно забанят. Да и тему то я начал что дам работу и жилье. А уж потом пришлось рассказать что за работа. А самое главное я считаю что может быть какая нибудь девушка увидит мое предложение и решит попробовать. Мне страшно от той мысли что человек решает покончить жизнь из за проблем, что негде жить и нет работы. А может быть я дам кому нибудь шанс.
Я кстати думаю что не хватает именно таких вот рук помощи, как помочь человеку с жильем и с работой. Хорошо было бы если помогать людям просто деньгами, людям, которые по глупости влезли в долги и в кредиты и нечем расплатиться и решают уйти из жизни из за долгов. Я вот набираю такую фразу в поисковике - повесился из за долгов, и столько много случаев описывается. Надо фонд создать помощи таким людям.

----------


## fuсka rolla

> Тогда переместите в раздел "Набор в бордель".


 Нет такого раздела. Не думаю, что оный появится.

2 оптимист:
Если можешь кому-то оказать помощь в работе и жилье, то нет причин не выложить ссылку на свой сайт\информацию о клубе. К тому же это подтвердит твои искренние намерения. Только не переусердствуй: делиться информацией можно, пиарить- нет.

----------


## оптимист

> Нет такого раздела. Не думаю, что оный появится.
> 
> 2 оптимист:
> Если можешь кому-то оказать помощь в работе и жилье, то нет причин не выложить ссылку на свой сайт\информацию о клубе. К тому же это подтвердит твои искренние намерения. Только не переусердствуй: делиться информацией можно, пиарить- нет.


 Ну для начала надо сказать что никто пока не обращался с вопросом о помощи. Также важно встретиться с человеком и поговорить и посмотреть на что этот человек может расчитывать. Может быть я помогу ей устроится не танцовщицей а в подсобные работники. Не каждая девушка может танцевать, а вот разносить какие нибудь угощения сможет.

----------


## Игорёк

ахахах)
мало кто откликнется на такое, из-за возникнувших сомнений в адекватности автора. Хотябы студентку пригласил (пожить), всяко поскромнее )

----------


## оптимист

> ахахах)
> мало кто откликнется на такое, из-за возникнувших сомнений в адекватности автора. Хотябы студентку пригласил (пожить), всяко поскромнее )


 Я думаю что если бы искал танцовщиц то наверно не стал бы их искать на сайте суицида. Это смешно. Есть сайты о работе и прочее и также сайты знакомств. Меня привело на этот сайт размышление о несчастных девушках, думающих уйти из жизни, не находящих дорогу в этом мире. А у студенток итак много забот о учебе.
Сейчас идет фильм по первому каналу после вечерних новостей Дом образцового содержания, так вот семья Мирского взяла и подобрала девушку с улицы и привела домой, а та бродяжничала и была попрошайкой. Смотря на это я подумал а ведь наверно и сейчас много девушек вот так вот нуждаются и ищут кров и работу.

----------


## dukha

> Смотря на это я подумал а ведь наверно и сейчас много девушек вот так вот нуждаются и ищут кров и работу.


 И так мало людей, которые могут дать им такую возможность без-воз-мез-дно.

----------


## Игорёк

> Я думаю что если бы искал танцовщиц то наверно не стал бы их искать на сайте суицида. Это смешно. Есть сайты о работе и прочее и также сайты знакомств. Меня привело на этот сайт размышление о несчастных девушках, думающих уйти из жизни, не находящих дорогу в этом мире. А у студенток итак много забот о учебе.
> Сейчас идет фильм по первому каналу после вечерних новостей Дом образцового содержания, так вот семья Мирского взяла и подобрала девушку с улицы и привела домой, а та бродяжничала и была попрошайкой. Смотря на это я подумал а ведь наверно и сейчас много девушек вот так вот нуждаются и ищут кров и работу.


 Сомневаюсь что адекватные девушки с данными танцовщиц, будут рады подобной "помощи".
а кино это кино, там всегда все красасивы и сопливы в нужные моменты, всегда все несчастны. Жанр такой. В жизни все несколько подругому.

----------


## Пропавший без вести

нифига себе оптимистичный гон

----------


## Jovan

Не вижу в побуждениях автора ничего хорошего. Аватарка конечно в тему.
Бан считаю был бы справедлив - тема о призыве сдаться в руки товарисча с сомнительными намерениями, доверить ему свою судьбу. Да и пахнет троллингом.
Вообще вокруг стриптизерш не самая здоровая атмосфера, а суициденты и без того не самые здоровые люди...

----------


## Melissa

А жилье, простите, с каких щелей? Стриптиз и стриптиз, ладно, но я впервые слышу чтоб стриптизершам предоставляли жилье))))
А вот проституткам - запросто, притон называется такое жилье :Wink: 
Автор, мы же тут неуравновешенные все, вот представь, завербовал ты девчонку, а она впала в депресс, наглоталась таблеток и ,в лучшем случае ,все углы вам там заблевала  :Smile:

----------

